# Oil sending unit repair



## madmatt41 (May 25, 2022)

I snapped the end off my oil sending unit adapter trying to get it out of the block. I didn't really have the setup to cut pipe threads, so I cut a 1.5° taper on the end and just used a tap, but it came out looking pretty good. I need to get the engine running to make sure it doesn't leak around the threads.


----------

